# Swap parts list....



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

Heres another swap list. 90 KA24E, is currently in car. I am gonna get a KA24DE, need the motor, and wiring harness and that is it, or will there be more? I plan on trying to get everything I need for it today or tomorrow, also, what ECU is best to run, and will my stock 24E dizzy work?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

If you got money, Change everything you can while the motor is out... IE water pump, Hoses, Mounts, Gaskets, belts, stuff like that. Oh and dont forget that you need a new Cluster (mainly tachometer) cause it wont read a DOHC signal. I think the DOHC ECU is what you need... Could be wrong though


----------



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

Today, I went and got the Motor and Harness, motor was automatic, came with the complete automatic harness, I am sure the harness will work, or hope anyway, have been told it will. 

Depending on funds, I am gonna put a nice clutch in, replace the oil pan gasket, rear main seal, front seal, valve cover gasket, clean the motor up real good, and hope it runs strong. I know I will need a cluster because of the tach, but I may just use my external autometer tach if everything else ont eh cluster works good.


----------



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

What else guys, need some help here, dont want to get into it Saturday and Sunday when places are closed when I need parts! lol


----------



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

Also, will the stock dizzy work? And the stock ECU work for now atleast?


----------



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

Anyone help me out? Need to know if the auto harness will work, ka24e dizzy work, and stock computer... I am pretty sure the auto harness will work, dizzy should, and stock computer i am not sure.


----------



## YamaHonda240sx (Aug 30, 2004)

Well this is what I have...
92 DE motor w/dizzy with harness
92 DE automatic ECU
92 DE throttle cable
Hopefully good proline stage 3 clutch(new off ebay......)

Still need the power steering stuff, and tach, but I am just gonna get the motor in then go from there. With the DE I will not need my external coil anymore, I am also eliminating a whole bunch of vaccum lines, and running all the vaccum off of just a few lines, see how this works out, lol. I will have engine lights, but I dont think it will cause it to run in a limp mode or anything, so.... 

I also, while the motor is out, eliminated the IMRC(intake manifold runner control), which is like a butterfly valve inside the intake manifold, I took it completely out, figures it may restrict airflow, and I cleaned everything up real nice while it was out. Replaced the rear main, and cleaned the motor up real nice. 

Hoping to have it in this weekend and running...

Is there anything that I need to do with the harness's that I may need to know about, or will the harness just be complete plug and play?


----------

